# Where to get the Best Monkey Farts Fragrance Oil?



## kbapril23 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi. Please tell me where I can find some of the really great smelling Monkey Farts fragrance oil priced reasonably?  I know there are some great Monkey Farts fragrance oils out there I just haven't found them yet and I have wasted a lot of money trying to. Any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## Hazel (Dec 7, 2013)

Bumping so hopefully someone will be able to answer. What suppliers have you already purchased this FO?


----------



## kbapril23 (Dec 8, 2013)

I have purchased it from Fragrance Buddy and Nature's Garden.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 8, 2013)

You didn't like these FOs?


----------



## kbapril23 (Dec 10, 2013)

I am not very pleased with the Monkey Farts from Fragrance Buddy or Nature's Garden,  They both smell the same.  My customers do not seem to like them either. I cannot seem to give away soap that I have made with this Monkey Farts version.   They are beautiful blue and white swirled soap bars and people love the name, they just do not like the scent. I have smelled products that were made with really good Monkey Farts fragrance oil so I know there are some good ones floating around out there, if I could just find one of them. Monkey Farts is a great scent, when you have the good version.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 10, 2013)

Can you rename the bars and maybe be able to sell them? I haven't used Monkey Farts so I can't recommend a supplier. You could contact different suppliers and ask to be sent a sniffie.


----------



## tweetibyrd (Jan 23, 2014)

kbapril23 said:


> I am not very pleased with the Monkey Farts from Fragrance Buddy or Nature's Garden, They both smell the same. My customers do not seem to like them either. I cannot seem to give away soap that I have made with this Monkey Farts version. They are beautiful blue and white swirled soap bars and people love the name, they just do not like the scent. I have smelled products that were made with really good Monkey Farts fragrance oil so I know there are some good ones floating around out there, if I could just find one of them. Monkey Farts is a great scent, when you have the good version.




 I wonder if they are mixing their own? taking the different components and creating their own version? Its banana, grapefruit, and coconut and other fruits. You could pick a tropical blend and mix with banana and grapefruit and make own version. This would probably be more expensive but you could  customize it to your wants.


----------



## tweetibyrd (Jan 24, 2014)

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=7894

this one also seems to have good reviews, have you tried crafters choice?


----------

